#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται  γεωδαιτικός σταθμός

## tirinini

_Ζητείται για αγορά γεωδαιτικός σταθμός_ (χωρις προτιμηση σε εταιρια) 
1)Μοντελο 2008 και μετα
2)ημερομηνία τελευταίας συντήρησης από την εταιρεία

Αποστολη προσφορας στο giorgoschronopoylos@gmail.com μαζι με συνημμενες φωτογραφιες εαν υπαρχουν.

----------

